# Cane Hill Ward Names



## lilli (Aug 1, 2008)

After finding a few ward names on Simon's site a while ago I have been interested as to the reasoning behind the other names, I had an hour or 5 this afternoon and had a go at trying to find out the people behind the other ward names.

This is a copy of Simon's Original scan (I hope you don't mind?)







and this is my effort, some of them have question marks by them as I can either not find anything credible (How many Johnson's are there  ) Or where I have had a guesstimate judging by their history and the history of the other names...... Its a bit long 

*Faraday:*
Michael Faraday, FRS (September 22, 1791 – August 25, 1867) was an English chemist and physicist (or natural philosopher, in the terminology of that time) who contributed to the fields of electromagnetism and electrochemistry.

Faraday studied the magnetic field around a conductor carrying a DC electric current, and established the basis for the magnetic field concept in physics. He discovered electromagnetic induction, diamagnetism, and laws of electrolysis.

*Hogarth:*
William Hogarth (November 10, 1697 – October 26, 1764) was a major English painter, printmaker, pictorial satirist, social critic and editorial cartoonist who has been credited with pioneering western sequential art.

*Guy:*
William Augustus Guy (13 June 1810 - 10 September 1885) was a British physician and medical statistician.

He was educated at Christ's Hospital and Guy's Hospital; he then studied at the University of Heidelberg and the University of Paris before getting a Bachelor of Medicine degree from the University of Cambridge, 1837.

In 1842, he was appointed professor of forensic medicine at King's College London and assistant physician at King's College Hospital, 1842; he was dean of the faculty of medicine, 1846-58. He also served as Medical Superintendent at Millbank Prison from 1859 to 1869, acting as a semi-official government advisor on prison health, diet and hygiene.

He was a founder of the Health of Towns Association and a member of the Commission on Penal Servitude and Criminal Lunacy. He published two books - "Principles of Forensic Medicine" (1844) and "Public Health" (1870-4) - and many statistical papers.

*Hill:*
Octavia Hill (3 December 1838 – 13 August 1912) was an English social reformer, particularly concerned with the welfare of the inhabitants of cities, specifically London, in the second half of the 19th century. Hill was a moving force behind the development of social housing, including Council housing, and she also campaigned for the availability of open spaces for poor people, which resulted in the establishment of the National Trust. She was a member of the Royal Commission on the Poor Laws in 1905.

*
Johnson: ??? *

*Keats:*
John Keats (31 October 1795 – 23 February 1821) was one of the principal poets of the English Romantic movement. During his short life, his work received constant critical attacks from the periodicals of the day, but his posthumous influence on poets such as Alfred Tennyson has been immense.

*Keller:*
Helen Adams Keller (June 27, 1880 – June 1, 1968) was an American author, activist and lecturer. She was the first deaf blind person to graduate from college.

Less well known is how Keller's life developed after she completed her education. A prolific author, she was well travelled, and was outspoken in her opposition to war. She campaigned for women's suffrage, workers' rights and socialism, as well as many other progressive causes.

*Kings:*
Kings College, Cambridge. King's was founded in 1441 by King Henry VI. His first design was modest, but by 1445 was intended to be a magnificent display of royal patronage. There were to be a Provost and seventy scholars, occupying a substantial site in central Cambridge whose drastic clearance involved the closure of several streets. The college was granted a remarkable series of feudal privileges, and all of this was supported by a substantial series of endowments from the King.

*Lidgett:*
Rev. John Scott Lidgett (1854-1953) He argued for stronger action to advance the social, economic and spiritual conditions of the working classes. As well as becoming the Warden of the settlement, John Scott Lidgett was an important Methodist theologian arguing for tolerance and Christian unity. He was a strong advocate of the formation of the Wesley Guild (1890) which became the main means of organizing work with young people within the Methodist Church

*Lettsom:*
Dr. John Coakley Lettsome (1744—1815) Dr. Lettsome founded the Medical Society of London in 1773. The Medical Society of London was founded in 1773 by the Quaker physician and philanthropist, Dr John Coakley Lettsome, who was convinced that a combined membership of physicians, surgeons, and apothecaries would prove productive. His revolutionary idea met with success and the Society has provided a forum for all branches of the medical profession for the last 231 years.

*Mapother:*
Dr Edward Mapother (1881-1940) Edward Mapother (1881 - 1940) gained experience as a highly qualified doctor, working at Long Grove Asylum Epsom, he joined the RAMC in 1914 and served in Mesopotamia and France as a Surgeon. Returning to the UK in April 1917 he took command of the neurological division of the number 2 western General hospital in Stockport. In 1919, he was appointed to the ministry of Pensions to run their special hospital for neuroses in the buildings of Denmark Hill constructed to house the Mausley Hospitals. 

When this transferred to the London County Council for civilian use in 1923, Mapother became the Medical Superintendent and later the professor for clinical Psychiatry at London University. He continued to treat veterans with Shell shock as psychiatric advisor to the Ex-Services Mental Welfare Society and helped to organise a series of events and conferences on War syndromes in the late 1930's when hostilities threatened.

*Olave (On later maps renamed Guy, which is different to the then closed Guy ward!!)*
Olave St Clair Baden-Powell, Baroness Baden-Powell, GBE (February 22, 1889 – June 25, 1977) was born Olave St Clair Soames in Chesterfield, England. She was later known as Olave, Lady Baden-Powell. Olave became Chief Guide for Britain in 1918. Later the same year she was presented with a gold Silver Fish, one of only two ever made. She was elected World Chief Guide in 1930. As well as making a major contribution to the development of the Guide / Girl Scout movements, she visited 111 countries during her life attending Jamborees and national Guide and Scout associations.

*Queens:*
Queens Collage? Queens' College is a constituent college of the University of Cambridge. It was first founded in 1448 by Margaret of Anjou (the Queen of Henry VI), and refounded in 1465 by Elizabeth Woodville (the Queen of Edward IV). This dual foundation is reflected in its orthography: Queens', not Queen's

*Nightingale:*
Florence Nightingale, OM, RRC 12 May 1820 – 13 August 1910), who came to be known as "The Lady with the Lamp", was a pioneering nurse, writer and noted statistician.

*Pugin:*
Augustus Welby Northmore Pugin (1 March 1812 – 14 September 1852) was an English architect, designer, and theorist of design, now best remembered for his work on churches and on the Houses of Parliament. Pugin became an advocate of Gothic architecture, which he believed to be the true Christian form of architecture.

*Paxton:*
Joseph Paxton (1803 - 1865) Paxton was an English gardener, designer, writer and creator of one of most famous buildings of Queen Victoria's reign, the Crystal Palace.

*Ruskin:*
John Ruskin (8 February 1819 – 20 January 1900) is best known for his work as an art critic, sage writer, and social critic, but is remembered as an author, poet and artist as well. Ruskin's essays on art and architecture were extremely influential in the Victorian and Edwardian eras.

*Rossetti:*
Dante Gabriel Rossetti (May 12, 1828 – April 9, 1882) was an English poet, illustrator, painter and translator. He was the brother of poet Christina Rossetti, the critic William Michael Rossetti, and author Maria Francesca Rossetti, and was a founder of the Pre-Raphaelite Brotherhood with John Everett Millais and William Holman Hunt.

*Shaftesbury:*
Anthony Ashley Cooper, 7th Earl of Shaftesbury (28 April 1801 – 1 October 1885)[1], styled Lord Ashley from 1811 to 1851, was an English politician and philanthropist, one of the best-known of the Victorian era.

Born in London, he was educated at Harrow School and Christ Church, Oxford. He became a Tory MP (Member of Parliament) in 1826, and almost immediately became a leader of the movement for factory reform. He was largely responsible for the Factory Acts of 1847 and 1853, as well as the Coal Mines Act of 1842 and the Lunacy Act 1845.

*Salter:??*
William Salter (1804-1875) was an English portrait painter of the 19th century.

He was born and educated in Honiton, Devon. His most famous work is The Waterloo Banquet (1836) in Apsley House, which depicts a commemorative banquet held by the Duke of Wellington at his London home on the anniversary of the Battle of Waterloo.

Salter painted 83 portraits, mainly of military figures, that are held by the National Portrait Gallery. His picture of Socrates before his Judges won him election to the Royal Academy
*
Turner: ??*
Joseph Mallord William Turner (23 April 1775 – 19 December 1851) was an English Romantic landscape painter, watercolourist and printmaker, whose style can be said to have laid the foundation for Impressionism. Although Turner was considered a controversial figure in his day, he is now regarded as the artist who elevated landscape painting to an eminence rivalling history painting.

*Vincent: ??*
Vincent Willem van Gogh (30 March 1853 – 29 July 1890) was a Dutch Post-Impressionist artist.[1] His paintings and drawings include some of the world's best known, most popular and most expensive pieces. Which would be a little ironic seen as what he did to his own ear!!

*Vanbrugh:*
Sir John Vanbrugh (pronounced "Van'-bru") (January 24, 1664?–March 26, 1726) was an English architect and dramatist, perhaps best known as the designer of Blenheim Palace. He wrote two argumentative and outspoken Restoration comedies, The Relapse (1696) and The Provoked Wife (1697), which have become enduring stage favourites but originally occasioned much controversy.

*Unwin:*
Sir Raymond Unwin (1863 – 1940) was a prominent and influential English urban planner. In their various writings, including their book The Art of Building a Home (1901), Parker and Unwin aimed to popularise the Arts and Crafts Movement, and as a result of their success thousands of homes were built on their pattern in the early part of the 20th century.

*Wren:*
Sir Christopher Wren (20 October 1632 – 25 February 1723) was a 17th century English designer, astronomer, geometer, and one of the greatest English architects of his time. Wren designed 53 London churches, including St Paul's Cathedral, as well as many secular buildings of note. He was a founder of the Royal Society (president 1680–82), and his scientific work was highly regarded by Sir Isaac Newton and Blaise Pascal

*Wesley:*
Samuel Wesley (December 17, 1662 – April 5, 1735), is now known as the father of a great religious leader, John Wesley; in his own time he was known to many as a poet and a writer of controversial prose.

*York:???*

*Zachary:???*


----------



## krela (Aug 1, 2008)

I would strongly suggest that *Keller* is named after Helen Keller, the first deaf/blind person to be treated as a human being and certainly the first to be given a proper education.


----------



## lilli (Aug 1, 2008)

I very much suspect you are right!! I have changed Keller  .... Not sure how I missed that one! doh!


----------



## smileysal (Aug 1, 2008)

WOW, you've been busy again  That's an excellent read. Will have another read of it later on,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## krela (Aug 1, 2008)

Looking at the theme, I wonder if Johnson is named after Samuel Johnson, just a guess although it would fit.


----------



## Simon (Aug 1, 2008)

lillimouse said:


> After finding a few ward names on Simon's site a while ago I have been interested as to the reasoning behind the other names, I had an hour or 5 this afternoon and had a go at trying to find out the people behind the other ward names.
> 
> This is a copy of Simon's Original scan (I hope you don't mind?)



No, I don't mind. 

However, to be a pain, I've got copies of Dr. Alexander Walk's suggestions for all the ward names, which he made on the 21st December 1951. (He felt it was more dignified than the numbers and letters in use at the time). It was a busy day for him, as he also designed the hospital's badge and came up with the latin motto.

All of the names were associated with people or places in Cane Hill's catchment area.

Anyway you are entirely correct with Faraday (Walk makes a point that without Faraday there would be no EEG and ECT), Hogarth, Hill, Keats, Keller, Lettsom, Lidgett (interestingly closed when Walk was writing), Mapother, Nightingale (whose pavillion wards influenced the design of Cane Hill), Pugin, Paxton, Rossetti, Ruskin, Shaftesbury, Turner, Vanbrugh, Vincent (van Gogh and St. Vincent de Paul, founder of the Sisters Of Charity) and Wren.

Guy was Thomas Guy, bookseller, and founder of Guy's Hospital.

Harvard was originally going to be called Haslan Ward (after John Haslam). Changed to be named after John Harvard who founded Harvard University.

Johnson was named after Dr. Johnson, associated with Barclay's Brewery at Bankside and Thrales' House at Stretham. A sufferer of neurosis and melancholia.

King's was named after Kings Hospital, South London, built in 1913. 

Olave was named after King Olaf of Norway, otherwise St. Olave, commemorated by the same of Tooley Street, and by St. Olave's Church, Union, Hospital etc.

Queens "after the two queens (Katherine of Valois and Elizabeth Woodville) who lived in retirement in Bermondsey Abbey; *and after our present queen who has on more than one occassion made personal enquires concerning patients of ours!*"

Salter was originally going to be Swift Ward (named after Dean Swift). However, Walk's handwritten note states "Dr. Salter studied medicine and practised in Bermondsey."

Interestingly Unwin was a late addition, entirely hand written. "Mary Unwin friend and benefactor of the poet Cowper in his mental afflication."

Walk doesn't elobrate who the famous Wesley was, only noting "his wife, Susannah Wesley, died and was buried at Camberwell". Other potential names for this ward were Wilson and Wilberforce.

York, named after the city, where the Retreat, the humane treatment of mental patients was started by William Tuke.

Walk was lost for inspiration for 'Z' finally adding a handwritten addition: "English form of the Hebrew "Zachariah" which means "God will remember".


I'll try and get this material, and the meaning of the hospital badge and latin motto up on my site in the near future.

All the best,
Simon


----------



## Simon (Aug 1, 2008)

And whilst on the subject of Cane Hill:

Middlesex were so taken with the design of Cane Hill, they planned a new asylum "of the same description". Unfortunately - for the admirers of Cane Hill that is - Middlesex hired G. T. Hine who had his own revolutionary ideas, and built the new asylum, Claybury, using the new echelon pattern. I wonder if a lesser architect, and one not so bold, would've simply replicated Cane Hill's plan.

Henry Burdett, a classifier of asylums, wrote in the 1890s, that Cane Hill was the most complicated design he'd ever seen.

Another asylum expert, Daniel Hack Tuke, was asked in 1887 by the State Of Pennsylvania, for a list of prominent and typical European asylums. (One assumes Pennsylvania had tired of the Kirkbride layout and were looking for something more modern for their proposed asylum). Tuke simply sent them the plans of Cane Hill in return, in his consideration the best asylum in England. 

*It isn't known if Pennsylvania acted on his plans, and a duplicate Cane Hill was built in the USA.*

Even post-Claybury, and Hine's echelon plans, wouldn't budge Tuke. In 1892, he descirbed Cane Hill as the "culmination of the architect's ideas" and there had been no further progress.

_Pity it's all so worthless that they're currently smashing the whole thing down now. _

All the best,
Simon


----------



## Pete (Aug 3, 2008)

lillimouse said:


> *Wesley:*
> Samuel Wesley (December 17, 1662 – April 5, 1735), is now known as the father of a great religious leader, John Wesley; in his own time he was known to many as a poet and a writer of controversial prose.





Simon said:


> Walk doesn't elobrate who the famous Wesley was, only noting "his wife, Susannah Wesley, died and was buried at Camberwell". Other potential names for this ward were Wilson and Wilberforce.





Simon said:


> Samuel Wesley's wife was called Susannah, although she was buried in Islington, not Camberwell. Obviously, Walk did not have the benefit of Wikipedia!
> 
> Another asylum expert, Daniel Hack Tuke, was asked in 1887 by the State Of Pennsylvania, for a list of prominent and typical European asylums. (One assumes Pennsylvania had tired of the Kirkbride layout and were looking for something more modern for their proposed asylum). Tuke simply sent them the plans of Cane Hill in return, in his consideration the best asylum in England.



The US were very much steering away from the Kirkbride plan by this time. This would very closely correlate with their attempts to adopt a new format, ultimately resulting in the Cottage plan.

Pete


----------

